# Using Flickr Images on APC



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought I might present a little tutorial for folks wanting to use Flickr images in their APC posts. So we will demonstrate how I have posted the following image:


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Step 1: Go to the Flickr page for the subject image. Above the image itself you will see some options including "Actions" and "Share". Click on "Share".


ScreenHunter_01 Aug. 18 22.08 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Step 2: When you do that you will see a window expand as shown below:


ScreenHunter_02 Aug. 18 22.08 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

And you will see that you have three general options: 1) "Share this on...", 2) "Grab the link" and 3) "Grab the HTML/BBCode". For our purposes we want to click on "Grab the HTML/BBCode."

Step 3: When you do that you will see the window expand further as shown below:


ScreenHunter_03 Aug. 18 22.09 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Flickr has erred in their presentation of options. They have it presented in reverse order of how it should be completed. First, choose the BBCode option at the bottom of the dialogue box. Second, choose the size of picture you want to embed via the drop down. And third, highlight the code and copy it to the clipboard.

Step 4: At this point the code is ready to insert into your post. Go to your APC post window and paste the code directly into it. Do not use the picture insertion tools provided by APC for this. When you do this your Flickr image will properly embed into your post with a credit to Flickr. This is actually why Flickr makes this such a pain. They want to make sure that they are getting exposure for hosting the images.

Good luck! Hoping to see many more pictures of interesting plants and tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mods, should sticky this.


----------

